# Does anyone else's V do this?



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

My girl is 14 months old and in the past couple of days her behavior has gotten naughty. The other day while we were at our camp ground she started chasing some kids on bikes and wouldn't stop when called (she sometimes doesnt responsed when called while playing or if she's in trouble - trying to work on that) and I was frantic thinking she was going to get hit. She is a vizsla that doesn't "talk" like other V's she just has a high pitched bark when communicating. Lately it's constant and very ear splitting. We can't figure out why. She's not normally one that just sits there and barks at us. Is this a normal stage? Or should we be concerned?


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

My puppy is only 7 months but I've heard of most dogs going thorough an "adolescent stage" and situations like yours are what frighten me since we all want our Vs off leash as much as possible. 

I'm planning to get Tabor an ecollar for situations just like yours. He knows the commands but if he potentially puts himself in danger I want a way to grab his attention safely and effectively.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

******* said:


> ...
> She is a vizsla that doesn't "talk" like other V's she just has a high pitched bark when communicating. Lately it's constant and very ear splitting.
> ...


Some do (play attached video).

TR - sorry if I ambushed you with a reminder of Lucy.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's okay Bob 
One day I will hear that and smile.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Our girl is 8mths and has starting barking very loudly. It drives me insane. I have to watch her bottom and tail to interpret it because it sounds like "angry" alert barking but her whole back end is wagging and she just wants to say hi to the dog outside. It's confusing for sure. I don't have any suggestions for it though 

I just have been giving her lots of praise when she quiets down... maybe it will work


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Anida said:


> I just have been giving her lots of praise when she quiets down... maybe it will work


\
We used the command "hushhhhh" -- Nico had no idea what it meant at first so he'd just stop barking and look at us unsure of what he was supposed to do... then we'd praise him because he'd stopped barking! Eventually he caught on


----------

